# what detox drink actually work?



## smandrew (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry i dont know where else to put this thread.

but im on probation and i have a drug test in a week..


----------



## SeattlePot (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know about any detox drinks. Sounds like snake oil to me. What I have done, is drink as much water as possible before giving the sample. This will dilute it, hopefully enough to bring the thc level down below the cutoff threshhold. good luck.


----------



## NEVER OUTGUNNED (Aug 18, 2009)

I never understand people with the old " im on probation and i have a piss test next week" are thinking.. Its one things to have a piss test for a job, but to be under the gun and then go out and smoke anyway makes it difficult to feel sorry for you.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 18, 2009)

In the past i had Luck with detoxify brand drinks, I also have some stuff called stat Royal flush, can't vouch for it yet? lucky me lol. The most important thing is to quite now, and drink a ton of water like a a gallon or 2 a day,,,stay away from salt fattie foods,,,just about any food that tastes good, I ate plain white rice and boiled chicken breast over the period of 3 days and passed a couple drug test,,,,Do exactlly as the directions say,,DO NOT eat the same day, and don't drink soda, coffee,,,anything but water, It has worked for me! if it is supervised they have one called the wizzanator,,,like a fake dick or something I know nothing about that though,,,if I had to do that shit,I'd just quite,,,would not look good sporting a strapon, I'd rather do the time that be a bitch,lol. good luck hope that helped.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 18, 2009)

SeattlePot said:


> I don't know about any detox drinks. Sounds like snake oil to me. What I have done, is drink as much water as possible before giving the sample. This will dilute it, hopefully enough to bring the thc level down below the cutoff threshhold. good luck.


 If there is to much water in your system it will come back as dilluted, you need all the viamins and creatine you body naturally has to pass that's where the drinks come in,,,they mimick your bodies chemistry while in all reality your pissing water, for a few hours only. IT will not work unless you have at least a couple day's notice,,and follow my advise,,just my experience.


----------

